# Optical Drive Issue



## rpowell47 (Nov 3, 2020)

I had to buy a new optical drive ( Asus DRW-24B1STj). Using Xfburn, here is the error message with a new DVD+RW disk trying to copy FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.ios. (Failure: SCSI error on write (160,16): [02 04 08]. Logical unit is not ready.

Where must I start to solve this issue?  In advance, Thanks for your support and time.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Nov 3, 2020)

Got another machine/OS to try it on to check the unit itself?  Probably not the issue, but something to eliminate (assume nothing and all that!)


----------



## rpowell47 (Nov 3, 2020)

richardtoohey2 said:


> Got another machine/OS to try it on to check the unit itself?  Probably not the issue, but something to eliminate (assume nothing and all that!)


No I don't - Darnit! But, I also purchased a Lite-ON Black Premium 16X SATA Internal CD/DVD/RW DVD DL Dual Layer Optical Disc Drive Burner Recorder (DH-16AFSH-PREMM2). And had the same issue, but returned it to Amazon. What is confusing me is that the older LG drive worked fine until the drawer malfunctioned.


----------



## rpowell47 (Nov 3, 2020)

Maybe is has to do with the IntelDH67BL mother board? Maybe there is an issue with SATA vs SCSI


----------



## scdbackup (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi,

the SCSI error code [02 04 08] means
"LOGICAL UNIT NOT READY, LONG WRITE IN PROGRESS". This is unusual,
especially after only 160 blocks = 320 KiB were sent to the drive.

Nevertheless, libburn is supposed to retry the failed SCSI command
after this reply arrived. If the situation stays for about 30 seconds
libburn is supposed to bail out with
"Timeout exceed (... ms). Retry canceled."

We can inspect the SCSI transactions prior to the failure.

xorriso -scsi_log on -as cdrecord dev=/dev/cd0 -v -eject FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso 2>&1 | tee -i /tmp/xorriso_scsi_log

Show the resulting file /tmp/xorriso_scsi_log (which can be quite long).

Have a nice day 

Thomas


----------

